# Christmas day detailing



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Come on, own up who is going to do some detailing on their car on Christmas day, weather permitting of course. :buffer: :detailer::buffer:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

No chance! Food & Booze all the way! :thumb:


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

As above! No chance


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Whilst I love detailing, Christmas Day is all about spending quality time with family,


And lots of new detailing presents, hopefully


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

:lol: as much as i love a clean car no way! Turkey, family time a half shandy for me :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Whoever does needs to be Sectioned.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

I bet someone will.....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

One of the only days each year I get to actually have a drink 

Not a chance


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Christmas isn't always a happy time for everyone, I can imagine a few people would.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

CGRD said:


> Christmas isn't always a happy time for everyone, I can imagine a few people would.


A very good point.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Na to busy slaving away in the kitchen :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

So far I'll take that as NO then, but who wil be the first?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

suspal said:


> Na to busy slaving away in the kitchen :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I'm usually the same but this year we're going out for dinner,then back home where the only thing I'll be polishing (off) is a case of Guinness lol :thumb:

Mike


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I will be boxing day to try out my goodies but not xmas day


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I can GUARANTEE that mine will be getting done.......on nightshift Xmas Eve, Xmas Day and Boxing Day...so too good an opportunity to miss LOL

Will get to try out my new Angelwax and Carbon Collective goodies and a couple of layers of either Angelwax or Soft99 to top it off


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Won't be able to do the motor on Xmas day, too busy..................fishing:thumb: I wish:thumb:


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

V3nom said:


> No chance! Food & Booze all the way! :thumb:


Me too! Oh and the cooking :thumb:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I might do, mums or dads cars though. 

Depends how the day goes, I don't drink, so I'm automatically the driver for everything, always, every time.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Right I'll admit it I'll be doing mine. I've not had time due to work recently I've already told the Mrs and she's happy for me to do it. Its going to lash down isn't it?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wilco said:


> Right I'll admit it I'll be doing mine. I've not had time due to work recently I've already told the Mrs and she's happy for me to do it. Its going to lash down isn't it?


It is here anyway,for the rest of the week,thats why I got mine done yesterday :thumb:

Mike


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have plenty to do BUT I have been ordered to have 2 days with the family, but we will see.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

The only wax I will see Xmas day it's the type wrapped around some cheese.

I do have a friend who although not into detailing did wash his car on Xmas day 2 years ago:wall:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

If I want to be living by Xmas dinner then I won't be touching the car


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Gonna wash mine early on Wednesday and then chill (sort of) for the rest of the day.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

The wife is working on Christmas and Boxing days so I'm cleaning a Porsche 964 !!!!!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Definitely not! I won't be doing any detailing related things until after the new year..


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I would love to! But I'll probably be too busy having a few beers and eating s**t

... It's tempting as I know the Mrs has got me a few AF bits for Christmas


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Last year I done my evo7 on Christmas. 

Am Muslim so don't celebrate it. 

Wheels off and arches cleaned, wheels inside and out, washed and dried and put back in garage lol. Dinner, movie - project x it was then bed lol.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

come the afternoon i can accurately predict i would rather be spend time with my car than the family, but the mrs and kids would not be happy!
weather looks awful so dont think it would be possible even if i did get permission lol


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Schuey said:


> Gonna wash mine early on Wednesday and then chill (sort of) for the rest of the day.


I have done that before, bit of fresh air early on, no harm at all if you have time.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Today was my plan but weather has scuppered that. Birthday tomorrow so no chance then. Two young daughters so xmas day no chance, boxing day at outlaws. So I'm looking at 27th at earliest. 16days off work so it better happen at some point!!


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Will wash my car tomorrow, weather will be warm and I have enough time in the morning


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe if am not out working with the SSE lines boys


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine will get done at some point. When the ale and food are gone.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

No way will that be happening the wife would not stand for that # petition for divorce in post 
Besides there's booze and food to be eaten and drunk one day off a year is not going to kill me


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

going to wash car tomorrow if not raining, hasnt had a wash in over 2 weeks


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not me, i'm not that stupid to try that one :lol:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I carry all my gear in the boot and im staying at the in laws for Christmas, I might have to dissappear outside to ahem get some fresh air.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Not me spend time with family and close ones, don't get me wrong if the weather was nice I would be very tempted to detail and clean.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Of course, it's a tradition for us to get up first thing go out in the Hilux with the dogs and go get it muddy because no one is around where we take the dogs for a run on xmas day, there's some great tracks there for a bit of mud fun. Get back and give it a wash before the mud bakes on, wash out the back, maybe a quick clean out inside all ready for the traditional Boxing day meet.


Got to stand out from the crowd, more important than anything! 

Having said that most of my family lives in Oz and the rest never bother with xmas so we never really see the point apart from the food and drink of course


----------



## Sasquatch1976 (Dec 4, 2011)

Normally I would get killed I guess, but the mastermind of the house has actually asked for the New E class to look its absolute best!! for christmas. I will be picking up family at the airport tomorrow (delayed due to paperwork) and one is still on the waitinglist for his MB.  because it does not arrive in USA as early as Denmark/Germany.

So I guess the misses actually thinks this was a good time to detail. Also we have several extra options in the car not available in USA. So a small version of wife cruelty. Hehe


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

If weather allows I will be reply lining my van and insulating it and then maybe a quick wash if there is time on Boxing Day


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

I work in a supermarket so the past few weeks (months even) have been manic, this week alone, I've done 90 hours so far lol so if the weather isn't too bad, I will at least go and give the car a well deserved clean as it hasn't been cleaned in about six weeks =[


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I wish! I'm a chef by trade, got thirty plus people to feed Xmas day then same again Boxing Day


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Possibly, im of the mind set its just another day now the kids have grown up.

Same with my Birthday i dont find it special its just another day to me.

Oh my Birthday is Jan first by the way....:lol: So Not special at all....:lol:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

BRUNBERG said:


> I wish! I'm a chef by trade, got thirty plus people to feed Xmas day then same again Boxing Day


Me too,but I've been out of it for 10 years now,don't miss it at all!!

Mike


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Going to have to wait til boxing day


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Glad I got out of catering tbh 3 weeks before Xmas I was on 7 days long hours then had to work Xmas day and Boxing Day flat out. Had over 100 booking Xmas day -.-


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

did my car yesterday so i can spend some time with my daughter


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Astro said:


> So far I'll take that as NO then, but who wil be the first?


Me! err I think not.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't think I'll get away with Xmas day.


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Right back from washing the car... Feels good


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking at the forecast the winds might have died down by Boxing Day, so hopefully I'll be able to get it done then.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Not a chance for me. Busy time, kids, family, booze and a lot of nice food takes priority over cars


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not Xmas Day. It'll get cleaned Boxing Day as I'm working on the 27th.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

The suns out and I've just washed the car. Dried using c2v3 and a woolly mammoth. The looks from my neighbours were priceless. I don't care what they think, the car was filthy and I'm off out shortly so hands up anyone else done it yet?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep done mine, a quick wash and dried with some project 32 ready for the track meet tomorrow at the local car club!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Weather is perfect but it's one of the only days a year I drink alcohol and see the family


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

if the weather wasnt crap i would rather be out detailing rather than the whole fake BS that is this time of the year ..BORROCKS to xmas


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Im out doing mine  wheels off painting break callipers ... xmas is boring anyway


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Was going to do mine today but I've only just woke up so probably won't have time now.


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Got a new pressure washer so shall be doing mine tomorrow  Too much food and drink to do it today.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

You guys don't know how tempted I am but il get a beating off my family.annoying as the weather looks quiet decent.il do it tomorrow if its like today.


----------



## Ricky_B (Nov 17, 2013)

I've just received a pressure washer and some other goodies. Have tested the pressure washer out but as much as I hint, my wife doesn't agree that the car needs a full clean before we visit the other half of the family.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Quick citrus pre-wash and a snow foam finished off with finale. jobs done. Off to have some turkey. Merry Xmas all.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Wish I had have done it now. Bah humbug. Maybe tomorrow if it's sunny :thumb:


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wheels off, fully cleaned and polished, hubs copperslipped and wheels back on - needed doing


----------

